# Mobile tuktuk coffee shop help needed!!



## Shaek (10 mo ago)

Hi all!
I am starting a mobile coffee shop on a tuktuk, I am being told by many electricians that I need a generator with a 63amp connection?!? And 11.5kw generator to run it!!! 

Coffee machine 2.8kw
Grinder 2kw
Hot plate for food 3kw 
Fridge .8 
Lights .6
Screen lcd .6
hot water ern 1kw 

Now it’s single phase and I don’t understand how people are running a 8kw generator on a 32amp connection?
I really need help on this if someone already has this done?

I am looking to plug it into a restaurant supply and place a commando connection there for it but would a 32amp connection work?

and would a 32amp 8kw running generator work for what I have? Help pleaseeeeeee


----------



## Three Hills Coffee Co (Feb 22, 2021)

With the greatest of respect you have asked an electrician to answer an electrical question and he has given you an answer. I am presuming you don't like the answer but asking a bunch of coffee people (who are probably not electricians) the same question will not yield any more useful insights. 

The only avenue I can suggest is to recheck your grinder wattage which looks a bit high, he may however have calculated for the spike that an electrical motor draws when it first starts up.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Shaek said:


> Hi all!
> I am starting a mobile coffee shop on a tuktuk, I am being told by many electricians that I need a generator with a 63amp connection?!? And 11.5kw generator to run it!!!
> 
> Coffee machine 2.8kw
> ...


Without going into too much detail - the calculations are wrong. 
Find another electrician and get it calculated properly. 

IMO a 32a supply will be fine. 
Some generators say x watts but you need to check if thats peak or constant as theres a difference and can be a costly mistake.


----------

